# Ron Senowech



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 15, 2010)

Ron Senowech age 67, of Woodstock GA died Friday August 13, 2010. He was a graduate of Burgard Vocational High School in Buffalo, NY. Preceded in death by his mother Catherine, he is survived by his wife of 46 years Carol, his 3 children Covey, Sonya and Ron, his father Henry, his sister Jacqueline, and 5 grandchildren He served for 4 years with the US Air Force and 2 years with the Air National Guard, with 2 tours in Vietnam where he received the Purple Heart. He was a director, coach and referee with the Cherokee County Soccer Association and a technician at Jim Ellis Audi. 

Funeral services will be held at 11am Tuesday August 17, 2010 at the South Canton Funeral Home with Rev. Scott Smith officiating. Internment at Georgia National Cemetery. Family will receive friends on Monday from 2pm to 4pm and 6pm to 9pm. Flowers accepted or donations may be made to Cherokee County Humane Society, Vitas Hospice, Hickory Flat Fellowship (where he was a member), or the American Institute for Cancer Research. 
South Canton Funeral Home and Chapel, Canton GA (770) 479-3377 online condolences at www.thesouthcantonfuneralhome.com



He was my uncle.


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 15, 2010)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 15, 2010)

.


----------



## stickarts (Aug 15, 2010)

.


----------



## seasoned (Aug 15, 2010)

.


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 15, 2010)

Farewell to you, Mr. Senowech.  May you find the peace that you have earned in your final rest.


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 15, 2010)

My condolences.


----------



## elder999 (Aug 15, 2010)

.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 19, 2010)

Last Friday, my Uncle Ron passed away. To everyone who has offered comfort, condolences and hugs to our family, thank you.

He had a beautiful memorial and funeral, and received military honors.  I think he would have been quite touched by it all.

He was well respected and liked and loved, shown by all the former players from his soccer teams, and coworkers who showed up and shed tears. Members of his church and extended family were in great supply to help out and care for the family during and after his passing, their comfort helped keep spirits high and the memories flowing.

My uncle was a great man. Seeing the outpouring of love and support,  hearing the stories about all the lives he touched, tells me that. I  only hope I can someday be half the man he was.

He was my inspiration to walk my own path. When  I was a kid, he took me and my cousins fishing when I'd visit.  I  remember going back roading in his old VW bug and bouncing around on the  back seat. I remember him making fun of me when I was there years ago  and insisted on watching a dumb cartoon.  He was a man of few words, but  when he spoke, it was with a certainty and honesty few have.  I'll miss  him.

He liked soccer, and he loved cars.  When I was little, he would build  race cars.  I can't remember a time I would visit and he didn't have a  car in the garage at some stage of being rebuilt. Even now, he leaves  behind a partially rebuilt muscle  car from the 60's, with a room full of parts.   I remember, years and  years ago, watching the woods behind his house creep in and reclaim the  hull of an old racer he'd put there.   He was the mechanic who you  could trust, his word, and his work.  I think he was probably the most  sincere person I ever met.

Of all the things in his life though, he loved his family the most. At the memorial there were few pictures of him alone, and every one with his family and especially his grandkids he had a smile so big you'd think he won it all.

He leaves behind a void. But so many memories.

Thank you for the memories. Godspeed on your journey.


----------



## MJS (Aug 19, 2010)

:asian:.


----------

